# ever too late to start training?



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

So lately I have been thinking of getting into birds/waterfowl, like I need another hobby. But if I do I would probably put my dog to use, she is a 2 year old Vizsla/Golden Lab mix who loves to swim after sticks and does pretty good off leash in the wild. So my question is, how hard would it be to start training her as a bird dog at 2 years?


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

It depends on the dog. It can be done. 2 isn't that old. As long as you go about it right, the dog has bird interest, and drive it could happen. Why not try?


----------

